# Opinions on Chroma/Porsche knives



## bryanj

Anyone out there have an opinion on the Chroma/ F. A. Porsche knives? I've been looking at them at one of the local shops and the people there said they're pretty good, but I'm leery of salespeople in general, so I figured I'd ask around. Only one guy in my kitchen has heard of them, and he's never used them. Have any of you, who have actually used them, care to voice an opinion?


----------



## phatch

I've only seen them. They're pretty but the handles scare me.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Very sexy design. Decent blade steel, and a decent, not too Germanic profile on the chef's knife. Miserable handle. Slippery and uncomfortable for most hands and most grip types -- including mine (big hands, very forgiving, soft, pinch-grip). For some reason they like them in the UK and Oz. Go figure. 

Bottom line: Don't buy unless you have a lot of expensive appliances in your kitchen and eat out 20+ times a week.

BDL

PS. Before investing a lot of money in spiffy, new knives please have a plan on how you're going to keep them sharp. All knives get dull, no matter how expensive, nor how sharp they came out of the box. And all dull knives are equal.


----------



## bryanj

That's kinda what I was thinking. That handle looks as if it could be terrible, or a godsend, but probably the former of the two. I haven't actualy held one yet, but as I have big hands and a soft pinch-grip as well, I don't think I will be anytime soon. 

Back to my carbon Sabatier I go. I just get distracted by shiny things...


----------



## njkol80

Handle is very comfortable. Not in a closed grip gonna use for 3 hours of intricate work kinda way. More in a I just grabbed this to prep a steak because I've spent enough time proving my prowess with Sabatiers. If you're going to be using the knife at any angle but normal to the horizon (up and down), this is not really appropriate.

Steel is a great compromise between hard, brittle japanese and soft, durable western knives.

Plus you can let it go through the dishwasher, edge up, top rack. This is invaluable at home, once you get used to doing it again.

Bottom line: I use my carbon 4star elephant sabatier when I want to feel good about knowing my way around a blade. But I most often grab the Chroma. I can't recommend it highly enough. Balanced as all ****, too.


----------



## duckfat

Change that to eating out 20 times a month at it describes a lot of people I know to a T. :lol:


----------



## phaedrus

I find the looks off putting and they don't look like they'd be comfortable to use for any great length of time. But the Chroma Haiku series looks pretty sexy.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I had to order something from Lee Valley today and I stumbled upon a set of knives , well lets just say I fell off my chair when I saw them............

THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL..........(can you hear my heart, thump , thump )

http://www.chefdepot.net/porsche.htm

I did not see this thread until I searched ...only to find a thread just recently (how did I miss this ?)

The thing that worries me is the handle.

Then I saw another set called "Maitre de Cuisine" , beautiful too...
In the magazine I saw a set that looks like some of my Sabatier knives, which brings me to my question , how do I know that my knives are authentic. What is the trademark of these knives (Sabatier) ?
Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, everything seems to be made in China.....


----------



## boar_d_laze

A good thing to be worried about. For awhile at least, it seemed as if a lot of the professional community in the UK, Australia and NZ liked these knives; then they stopped talking about them completely. Bring up the subject and all you hear is ... [crickets]. It seems as if long-term handle comfort didn't work out. You can say pretty much the same thing about Globals as well -- from the geography of their popularity on down.

In your particular case, you put too much reliance on your knives to just go out and buy a bunch. On the other hand, if you can afford to buy and try one for long enough to get a sense of whether it suits you or not -- the worst that can happen is that you don't like it, try and sell it, and no one's interested because it's an idea whose time has time has passed.

Honestly, I wouldn't. But you're you.

Worth its own thread, I'll start it for you.

BDL


----------



## duckfat

I have a Global gyuto and pairing knife. The handles are really not bad. Having said that I'd be more than happy to sell them. :lol:


----------



## 156current

Just like with Global - another brand that relies on style over substance - Porsche knives seem to be used mostly by people who do not cook, or use them to slice bread in the morning, and nothing else.

The handles - just like Global - are abysmal if you use them for more than a very short period of time. They are slippery and have a weird angle that doesn't seem to make any sense, ergonomically.


----------



## theunknowncook

FYI:
/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif
"*Be aware of counterfeit [T]ype 301 block sets*
Good things are always copied. Especially our CHROMA [T]ype 301 blocks. Be aware of the fakes, they are easy to spot. On the box it just says "PORSCHE" and it also contains a pair of cheap scissors. On the real product you can always read "Design by F.A. Porsche[!]" These block sets can be found on the internet. November 2006"


----------



## adaml

Jeez. Those look weird. They look like a straight razor minus its scales. Those handles look downright uncomfortable.




I agree 110%. Almost every global knife I have ever held has the most unusual angles to its handle. It just downright hurts. 

There is however one exception: The G-2 chef`s knife. I don`t like the way it looks, its edge retention is not anything special. It is however, one of my favourite knives to use. No matter what I`m doing, I feel like the knife is just another finger, and it does whatever I want. I don`t find the handle awkward, somehow it just works. I`ve used my g-2 everyday for almost all my mise before and never felt that the handle was killing my hand. (Big hands, hard pinch grip, FWIW)

Now if only it didn`t look so trashy.


----------



## chezg

I have used these Chroma 301 for several years now. I LOVE THEM. They fit my hand perfectly and always am having the other cooks want to use them as well. I have (had) problems with carpal tunnel but with these, none... the edge stays nice, I use a whetstone and the blade comes back quick. I take them with me when I travel and while the handle may be scary looking, it is great and when someone picks them up - they feel it immediately. Not like your holding a broom stick. Never have had one slip or feel uncomfortable. Like that they are Japanese style vs. western blade. Sharper I think. I do not suggest you put in the dishwasher...


----------



## petalsandcoco

It was just today that I held a porche in my hand and I must say that as beautiful as it looked (and I love something that looks really good) it was a big dissapointment for me.

The handle had different angles that when I held it in my hand I did not know how to grasp the handle , not wanting to feel those lines. All those lined edges....what for ?

The second thing I did not like about the knife was the guard or rivet that separates the handle from the blade, I am not sure if you understand my point but my hand kept touching it. Why is it there ?  The owner of the store kept trying to persuade me to buy it as the new "concept of knives"......Okkkkkkk

For so long I thought I was missing out on this knife but after today, I don't feel bad about not owning it. For those who enjoy the knife, I am glad you do, don't get me wrong. But its just not meant for me.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Chef Petals,

Great looking but horrible ergonomics.  Chroma says your hand should automatically fall into the proper postion, but that doesn't seem to happen for many -- if any.  I know very few people who can tolerate them for long, especially pros who, for some reason, want to use a knife like a knife.  The quality of the blades is surprisingly bad for a Japanese made knife.

All in all, a great knife not to buy.  You done good.

All of your posts are at least very good.  The way you expressed your perplexity about the way the handle actually felt as opposed to "good," or "right" made this one was great.  Pre-purchase trips to the store to pretend to try a knife are overrated, except in the case of radical "ergonomic" handles.  Your experience shows why.

FYI:  According to Chroma, the purpose of the buttons is to let you know where the handle ends and the blade begins.  It's meant primarly as a cue for people who, like you, use a pinch grip at least on some knives most or time, as a cue to help locate the "pinch."

Bored with our current knives are we?  You're not alone. 

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze

Pardon the double post, but for the benefit of anyone interested in what the hubbub is all about...

They are beautiful indeed.



If you're interested in Chroma's propaganda, you may find it here: http://www.chroma-cutlery.com/type301.php

BDL


----------



## rat

Sorry BDL you do not like them, I have the set and I like them a lot. I do use the pinch grip and they suit me just fine.

The edge is easy to sharpen and maintain-however you cannot use a steel on them. A fine stone is preferred.

I do not find the handle getting slippery at all, I find it comfortable as well. Maybe I hold a knife differently? I Dunno.

I do not put much stock in the posts of culinary students, the people who eat out 20x a month statement well...that is kind of ignorant , most students would not know the differences in knives. A plastic picnic knife would impress some if it had a fancy Japanese name and Rachel Ray endorsed it.

Plenty of Chroma haters here most with little or no experience with the knife. BDL-- chroma propoganda?? Thats funny.

Funy too,  in all these posts only 3-4 people have actually tried or used one. The reviews were a mixed bag love/hate.

Best off to try them yourself and not rely on peoples opinions.

Me myself, I hate German knives, the huge tangs and the imposibly thick blades-some love them but not me.

Great for heavy chopping and if you are going to unleash a blitzkreig on a rack of lamb.

Japanese eingle ground blades seem more for the dillentant who are keener to impress their fellow cooks then anything.

Sure they have a purpose and lovers, but I feel they are like white guys who study to become ninjas. Unless of course you are a serious sushi chef, I am ambidexterous so the edge on one side bothers me as I can use either hand to cut with.

I am a big lover of very thin hollw grind blades, I use the pinch grip and use a stone to sharpen all my knives, hate steels.

Big tangs on the bottom of the blade always result in the knife having a belly after repeated sharpenings, thats why I do not use them.

The chroma fits all these requirements and preferences for me just fine. Try one out for yourself.

Hope I stirred up the hornets nest here LOL.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Rat,

I am glad you enjoy them. I just wished they felt more comfortable in my hand. I had been looking at them for awhile (6 months) but yesterday after spending an hour in the store I just could not get past the points I posted above.

Maybe I am getting too old ? Maybe I am set in my ways ? But when it comes down to it, if I have to put good money out on knives it *must* be something I will feel comfortable with. I have my Sabs.......the new and the old, and even with the new style...well they both serve a purpose. My Mac knives are gems too.


----------



## rat

Petals, thats fine. I am not slamming you or trying to persuade you either way.

I just get aggrivated as many people post things based on little or no experience. Everything is subject to personal preference.

For something as personal as knives, the mainstay worktool. I think they are like shoes, they fit everyone differently.

That is why I strongly encourage people to try things themselves and SEE for themselves. I'm glad you actually tried them out before deciding against them.

You can go to the post about chef clogs and substitute Porsche Chroma knife for chef clog and the posts would read the same.

Good luck!! I like your  Sab on the right, I bet it could tell some stories.

Regards, Rat.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Rat,

I really like your post. You were very specific about the Porsche Chromas -- let's talk about them a little more. You wrote:

_I have the set and I like them a lot. I do use the pinch grip and they suit me just fine._

It's good that you like them. I love that you like them.

_The edge is easy to sharpen and maintain..._

What makes the edge particularly easy to sharpen, in your opinion? And easy to sharpen compared to what? Are they easier to sharpen than, say, one of my carbon Sabatiers?

_...however you cannot use a steel on them. A fine stone is preferred._

That's what Chroma says on its site, but... Why can't you use a steel on them? There's simply no reason not to. The alloy isn't that hard, the angles aren't acute, the geometry isn't asymmetric. Of course, most people use bad steels and use them poorly. But that's something else.

What do you mean by fine stone? And why just a fine stone? Most sharpeners like to use at least two stones. I prefer four.

Also, How can a knife which "cannot" be trued on a steel be easier to maintain than one which can?

_I do not find the handle getting slippery at all, I find it comfortable as well. Maybe I hold a knife differently? I Dunno._

A lot of thought and testing went into those handles. Some people are bound to like them. Your hand type must be the right type. Good for them, and good for you. I have an extremely tolerant grip, but could never get comfortable with them.

_Plenty of Chroma haters here most with little or no experience with the knife. BDL-- chroma propoganda?? Thats funny. Funy too, in all these posts only 3-4 people have actually tried or used one. The reviews were a mixed bag love/hate. Best off to try them yourself and not rely on peoples opinions._

"Propaganda" in the sense that they're trying to sell you a knife, not provide a comprehensive report. No criticism intended.

Unfortunately very few people have the opportunity to actually try a knife -- as opposed to waving it around in a store. Worse, that experience can be very misleading. When I taught cooking and knife skills classes I had the chance to try a lot of knives, Chromas among them.

_Me myself, I hate German knives, the huge tangs and the imposibly thick blades-some love them but not me. Great for heavy chopping and if you are going to unleash a blitzkreig on a rack of lamb._

With you there, although "hate" is too strong a word. I prefer light knives over heavy and French to German profile chef's knives.

_Japanese eingle ground blades seem more for the dillentant who are keener to impress their fellow cooks then anything. Sure they have a purpose and lovers, but I feel they are like white guys who study to become ninjas. Unless of course you are a serious sushi chef, I am ambidexterous so the edge on one side bothers me as I can use either hand to cut with._

Why bring the subject of traditional Japanese knives up aAs you say chisel edged knives have particular purposes which don't come up that often in western kitchens. A lot of people buy knives as hobbyist or collector's items and/or toys -- just to have fun with. Why shouldn't they? Good for them.

_I am a big lover of very thin hollw grind blades, I use the pinch grip and use a stone to sharpen all my knives, hate steels._

Chromas are not "very thin," nor even thin at all. As Japanese knives go, they are portly. They're even thicker than some of the thinner European knives, Forschners by eay of example.

There are a lot of ways to define "hollow ground." I'm not sure what you mean. What makes you like "hollow ground" more than flat bevel, double-bevel, multi-bevel or convex grinds?

Pinch grip -- check.

Stone, but no steel -- Returning to the topic: Some knives shouldn't be steeled, but as long as the edge isn't more assymetric than 66/33; the angle no more acute than 10*, or the steel no harder than about 63RCH, proper use of an appropriate rod hone is the most efficient way to true an edge. If you don't demand a lot of polish, it can also refresh an edge.

In fact, Porsche Chromas are actually rather "soft" as Japanese knives go -- especially in their price range. Chroma rates them at 56-58RCH, but as manufacturers are notorious for optimistic hardness ratings, >56 is probably about right. That's not only no better than a Messermeister, but enough less than such entry level Japanese made western style knives as Misono Moly to make a difference.

_Big tangs on the bottom of the blade always result in the knife having a belly after repeated sharpenings, thats why I do not use them._

Your terminology is mixed up. You don't mean "tang," I'm guessing you mean "finger guard." The "tang" is the part of the blade that's inside the handle (or between the handle scales). You also don't mean "belly." A "belly" describes the convex curve of the knife's blade as it approaches the edge. You're talking about a concave notch which develops from bad sharpening technique around the bottom of the finger guard.

It's a good idea for sharpeners to learn to deal with the finger guard. Most modern finger guards are part of the bolster rather than the blade, and made from a softer alloy. Most sharpeners grind the fingerguards down flat along with the edge, to prevent notching. It's a good idea to be prophylactic and grind the fingerguard down before a notch develops.

I take care of the finger guard whenever I sharpen with a coarse stone to repair or profile. If you have a belt sander (I don't), it's no problem at all. Paranthetically, it's a good idea to re-profile your edges with a coarse stone at least every fifth or sixth time you sharpen to keep them properly thin, correct sharpening errors like bellies getting flattened over time, etc.

As long as we've drifted into the subject of what I do and like, let me be very clear I'm not trying to tell you not to like your knives or that you're doing something wrong. We all have different experiences. Cooking -- especially for pros like you -- is about as results oriented as anything can be, and if it works for you it works for you. Also, I don't mean to invalidate in any way the accuracy of what you're trying to communicate to other people -- rather to provide an unbiased balance.

BDL


----------



## stl243

super old thread i know...

i have had my 10" chroma for a while, and i do love the knife...several friends of mine -- also chefs -- do not like them.

i guess its a matter of personal prefference.

but ill give a +1 for the chroma.


----------



## phaedrus

I'll have to throw out a few points that I readily admit are just SWAG's on my part as I'm one of those guys that's never used the knives. But first off, how can a completely smooth, untextured polished steel handle _not_ be slippery? You must be blessed with minimal sweat glands; I tend towards the clammier end of the spectrum. I really dislike how a steel handle feels jarringly cold when you first start using it, then distractingly warm as you keep holding it. I find akin to sitting on a pleather couch in the summer or sitting down in a chair immediately after a large-ish person gets out of it. And what is that metal "button" or protrusion all about? It doesn't join the blade to the handle, does it? It appears to be one peice. To me it looks like a design widget glued on to make it look trendier.

And while F.A. Porche is widely lauded for their creative designs, who the hell decided a knife handle should be creative? In nearly every case I can think of breaking from the traditional ends up making a wildly unusable knife. For examples, check out the Shun Onions...all I can say is Ken must have watched a lot of _Star Trek: TNG_, because it looks like a Bat'leth would if that Bat'leth was designed by Gil Hibbens. And the look is much better than the feel. It's simply awful. The shape of a knife handle is an instance where form must follow function; the shape of hand should dictate it, not the desire to win an IDEA award. What does Porsche know about knife design? Perhaps not as much as they think.

Okay, some of this is tongue-in-cheek, so please- minimal flames! Admittedly I've not experienced the wonder that is the F.A. Porche designed Chroma knife. So please forgive me, I know not what I do./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## prayoccasion

my Chef owns one that was handed down to him doesn't use it for anything to important but I have gotten my hands on it before holds and edge well and 

          not too uncomfortable if your not already used to a particular feel


----------



## kbevan

Well I may be coming to this thread pretty late - just stumbled on it whilst buying some new Porsche 301 knives online - but thought I'd post anyway as I've used mine for 7 years and love them.

I'm not a professional chef, just a pretty decent home one.

and I don't spend hours every day holding them, just the usual home use.

But as a woman with small hands, a love for good design, and wants her knife to just 'fit' - I haven't tried any better.

They aren't chunky, they are a beautiful weight in the hand and always feel balanced.

The flat top design may look strange to some of you, but to me I don't even notice it  - I find it gives a great lateral control.

(I have to admit though that the cleaver doesn't feel quite weighted correctly)

So sorry to the haters out there, but I have yet to find a better knife for me

Oh and I'm based in the UK for those who question the Brits decision making on this subject 

K

(PS - For those of you into your 'top chefs' I live a few doors from Heston Blumenthal and he uses Tojiro if you're interested)


----------



## drbeat

I use these knives at home (daily) and find them very good.

The handle might look odd, but the flat top to it sits comfortably in your hand and allows you to press down without a narrow edge pushing into your palm like you get with a traditional handle shape. This makes prolong chopping more comfortable.

They also sharpen well with a basic sharpening block.

The Japenese chefs knife and the tomato knife are probably the two I use most.


----------



## staples

Some years ago we have bought a set of Chroma knifes Porsche design nrs P529 and P06. The store where we bought this was “The Bijenkorf” in The Hague, The Netherlands. We believed the knifes were rust proof. But now we notice some rust on ALL the knifes. The people at the Bijenkorf told us that the term of the guarantee was over and asked us if we have the receipt. But it’s over more than 2/3 years ago so we don’t have the receipt anymore. We've paid a lot of money for these knifes because we thought we've bought real quality. In mine opinion is when a product is sold as rustproof that this means forever and not for a specific periode. Wehave  never cleaned them in a dishwasser

We are vey disappointed


----------



## galley swiller

Anything made of iron can rust - even if it is "stainless"

As one sailing friend puts it, "Stainless means just that.  It stains less.  It doesn't mean stain-free".

Anything made of steel needs to be cleaned moderately quickly after use.  And then it needs to be dried, fairly quickly.  And then it needs to be stored where it will remain dry.

"Stainless" steel works when the steel is exposed to air - so the surface chromium atoms can bind to oxygen molecules and form a chromium oxide patina.  Put a "stainless" knife in standing water - and the knife will rust.

Simple as that.

Galley Swiller


----------



## rick alan

VG10 can rust right in the kitchen, I can tell you that first hand, and that is premium priced stainless considerably above the alloy that porche uses. 440 series will also rust and pit just sitting in a leather sheaf long enough, I have a $600+ Randall did just that. I have some cheap stainless knives from decades ago that have never tarnished the slightest, but I'd trade them in an instant for ones made of s110v, or even half-decent made 440.

Rick


----------



## phatch

Rick Alan said:


> VG10 can rust right in the kitchen, I can tell you that first hand, and that is premium priced stainless considerably above the alloy that porche uses. 440 series will also rust and pit just sitting in a leather sheaf long enough, I have a $600+ Randall did just that. I have some cheap stainless knives from decades ago that have never tarnished the slightest, but I'd trade them in an instant for ones made of s110v, or even half-decent made 440.
> 
> Rick


Leather is acidic and shouldn't be used for storage for the reason you discovered. Leather sheaths are for when you're carrying such a knife.


----------



## mhpr262

A "Stainless Steel" kitchen knife that rusts is no sign of poor quality, rather the opposite. In order to really be "stain free" how most people understand the term would mean they would have to contain at least 18% chrome.

Such a high chrome content would give them horrible edge retention and make them hard to sharpen. Modern "Stainless" blade steels usually contain 12% or less chrome and as such really are just "stain retardant" at best.

The very best blade steels, like those used by the best Japanese bladesmiths, contain no chrome at all.


----------



## dhmcardoso

Why do we need Cr anyway?

Oh, for stroping... hehehhe


----------



## allanm

Rick,

I have a knife that, as far as I know, was the first commercial kitchen knives made of VG10.  The entire blade, except of course the edge, is coated with Teflon to prevent it from rusting.


----------



## allanm

This thread reminds me that I haven't seen any posts by BDL in quite a while.  Does anyone know what happened to him or if he is alright?


----------



## galley swiller

Can't speak for him - but his ChefTalk profile shows that he was last online a week ago.

His last post was August 20th of this year'

Galley Swiller


----------



## kartman35

mhpr262 said:


> A "Stainless Steel" kitchen knife that rusts is no sign of poor quality, rather the opposite. In order to really be "stain free" how most people understand the term would mean they would have to contain at least 18% chrome.
> 
> Such a high chrome content would give them horrible edge retention and make them hard to sharpen. Modern "Stainless" blade steels usually contain 12% or less chrome and as such really are just "stain retardant" at best.
> 
> The very best blade steels, like those used by the best Japanese bladesmiths, contain no chrome at all.


To be called stainless steel it has to have at least 13%Cr. Most modern stainless has more than that and it sharpens up just fine. ZDP189 & Cowry X have 20%Cr

Many of the best Japanese bladesmiths often use Aogami or Blue steel in their non stainless lines, and this contains some (though no much) Cr. Many of the best Japanese bladesmiths also carry stainless lines.

The notion that stainless knives cannot be as sharp or hold an edge as long as non-stainless was once true, but now much less so.

A well heat treated modern stainless in 13c26 or similar will get so close to the sharpness of white steel off the stones that the difference is tiny. After use however the swedish stainless will hold it's edge much longer as the thin blade edge of the reactive carbon steel is more prone to dulling than stainless when cutting onions or anything acidic.


----------



## rick alan

phatch said:


> Leather is acidic and shouldn't be used for storage for the reason you discovered. Leather sheaths are for when you're carrying such a knife.


Yes, leather is very slightly acidic, unlike tomatoe juice which in comparison is very acidic. And that is why it took over a decade for the sheath to do its minor damage, as opposed to the TJ (or whatever the heck it was I accidentally got on it) which took less than 24 hours.

Rick


----------



## rick alan

Kartman35 said:


> To be called stainless steel it has to have at least 13%Cr. Most modern stainless has more than that and it sharpens up just fine. ZDP189 & Cowry X have 20%Cr
> 
> Many of the best Japanese bladesmiths often use Aogami or Blue steel in their non stainless lines, and this contains some (though no much) Cr. Many of the best Japanese bladesmiths also carry stainless lines.
> 
> The notion that stainless knives cannot be as sharp or hold an edge as long as non-stainless was once true, but now much less so.
> 
> A well heat treated modern stainless in 13c26 or similar will get so close to the sharpness of white steel off the stones that the difference is tiny. After use however the swedish stainless will hold it's edge much longer as the thin blade edge of the reactive carbon steel is more prone to dulling than stainless when cutting onions or anything acidic.


Ahh, things just get better all the time. There are already stainless steels with finer carbides than WS and far superior performance in every other respect, like S110V, except they need diamond/CBN type abrasives to sharpen properly, and I think that in the near future we can expect a stainless alloy that not only have carbides finer than WS, but sharpens as easy as well as performing better in every other category.

But WS and carbon steel in general will always have its romantic appeal.

Rick


----------



## rick alan




----------



## groupartec

I love knives and have more sets of knives than most people. Not sure how long ago, maybe 8 or 9 years ago I purchased a large set of the Chroma Porsche Knives. As I recall it was about a $1200 set.* MY ADICE IS DO NOT BUY THESE KNIVES*. They look beautiful and I did not have any problems with the grip and feel in the hand. The packaging was beautiful too, and I kept all the individual cartons.

As for sharpening and cutting, I have no real complaints; but it seems that I can get the blades much sharper on my other softer steel knives. For comfort and everyday use, I would even rate the IKEA knives much better than the Porsche Design knives. (far right in photo)

I have the PD knives on display on a kitchen wall...they are held on a wood strip with embedded whole earth magnets so the whole knife is on display. Quite Impressive!! A friend's wife who knew her husband admired them (he used them at our house several times) bought him a smaller, but still expensive, set for Christmas.

*These knives are most fragile knives I have ever owned. From my original set FIVE of them have broken blades now.* They snap off with the slightest stress. I actually use my other knives most of the time, so it is not from over use. One of them (pictured) fell about 5 inches to the granite counter top below and the end of the blade broke off. They have all broken from short drops on the counter. NONE of my other knives (some also expensive) have ever broken. My friend who received them as a gift now reports that one of his knives has snapped off now too.

Unless you want to display them under glass and not use them, do not buy them. I would feel better if these knives had a lifetime warranty...maybe they do and I just don't know it.

See pic bellow....five brands of knives.





  








Porsche-Knives.jpg




__
groupartec


__
Aug 6, 2014


----------



## full sack

I sharpened 3 Haikus this morning, a pairing, a Santoku, and an 8" chef's, using a 1000 grit King and then a 3000 grit King.  Each knife produced much more swarf, in the slurry, than I've seen from any of my other knives.  Not sure if this means anything, in terms of the quality of the metal, but think it's not a good sign.


----------



## full sack

Went after a butternut squash with the 8"; the handle beat the heck out of my hand.  Sharpened it well enough to slice through a piece of paper, but still struggled with the squash.  To compare, I tried my Mac Pro and Carter, on the same ornery squash.  Both of these knives required less effort.


----------



## uldis gorbunovs

Interesting !!!!!!!!!

Have been using Chroma Type 301 knifes for more then 5 years every day in very busy european style kitchens, and this particular one who is broken in picture is one of my working horses, have been falling on all kind of surfaces and from all kind of height and still no problems, i think there have been some bad exemplars out in market !


----------



## sue cassotis

I have owned and used a Porsche Deba and Santuko for 15+ years. They are my goto knives when I have anything over the top to prepare. I usually use my Global's but the just don't measure up to the Porsche. You will not be unhappy in the LEAST BIT!


----------



## nickinri

Yeah, I'll stick with my carbon Sabatiers and Opinels and various unbranded carbon blades I find at flea markets.  Love them!


----------



## nickinri

petalsandcoco said:


> In the magazine I saw a set that looks like some of my Sabatier knives, which brings me to my question , how do I know that my knives are authentic. What is the trademark of these knives (Sabatier) ?
> Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, everything seems to be made in China.....


Sabatier is part of Thiers-Issard brand and they have an elephant stamped on the blade near the bolster. My old Sabatiers have the elephant as well, although the newer ones (~20 years old) don't. I guess you just have to rely on their appearance (they all seem to have the same black handle and steel rivets) and the honesty of the seller at this point.

Nick


----------



## rick alan

Full Sack said:


> Went after a butternut squash with the 8"; the handle beat the heck out of my hand. Sharpened it well enough to slice through a piece of paper, but still struggled with the squash. To compare, I tried my Mac Pro and Carter, on the same ornery squash. Both of these knives required less effort.


Too thick at the edge obviously, those Haikus, likely a couser grained steel also. Certainly neither would be a problem with a Carter.


----------



## foody518

Richard N said:


> Hello, my wife is the chef. I want to give her a set of knives, but I can not choose which ones are better. Do you think it's worth to buy ceramic knives or still steel?


Why ceramic?


----------

